# Probleme bei Select in Schleife



## meli143 (25. Nov 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, weil langsam weiß ich nicht mehr weiter.
Ich baue mir in meiner Java-Klasse mittels JDBC 2 Connections zu 2 DB auf. Eine Connection geht zu einer MySQL-DB, die andere zu einer DB2 auf der AS400.
Mein Programm soll andauernd prüfen, ob neue Sätze in die MySQL-Tabelle eingestellt wurden und diese Sätze dann in die AS400-DB kopieren. 
Dazu baue ich am Anfang die Connections auf (funktioniert auch einwandfrei) und initiallsiere 3 Prepared Statements (SELECT, INSERT, UPDATE).
In der run-Methode habe ich eine Endlosschleife, in der immer das Select-Statement abgesetzt wird und die Ergebnissätze dann verarbeitet werden.
Am Ende der Verarbeitung lege ich den Thread dann für 10sec schlafen und schließe das ResultSet, bevor ich dann wieder meinen Select aufrufe.
Und genau hier liegt mein Problem. Solange das Select Ergebnissätze findet, läuft alles einwandfrei. Ab dem Moment, in dem aber mal keine Sätze gefunden werden,
bekomme ich nie mehr Ergebnisse für mein Select und das obwohl eindeutig neue Sätze in die File gekommen sind.
Dieses Problem habe ich egal, ob ich Prepared Statements oder einfache Statements benutze und der Cache der MySQL wird laut Doku auch bei jeder Manipulation der File geleert, so dass es daran auch nicht liegen dürfte. Aber momentan ist die einzige Möglichkeit, dass alles so funktioniert wie es soll, dass ich die Connection nach jeder Verarbeitung schließe und dann wieder öffne, aber das kann ja nicht die Lösung sein, oder?!
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn euch was einfallen würde und ihr mir Tipps gebt, wo der Fehler liegen könnte.
Danke!
LG Meli


```
public void init()
	{	
		
		try // Connection erstellen
		{
			Class.forName("com.ibm.as400.access.AS400JDBCDriver");
			String urlLocal = "jdbc:as400://XXXXXXXX/XXXXXXX";
			Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver" );
			String urlRemote = "jdbc:mysql://XXX.XX.XXX.XXX:XXXX/XXXXXX");
			String user = "*CURRENT*";
			String pwd = "*CURRENT*";
			String userRemote = "*CURRENT*";
			String pwdRemote = "*CURRENT*";
			conLocal = DriverManager.getConnection(urlLocal, user, pwd);
			conLocal.setAutoCommit(false);
			conRemote = DriverManager.getConnection(urlRemote, userRemote, pwdRemote);
			conRemote.setAutoCommit(false);
		}
		catch(Exception e)
		{
			log.fatal("Beim Aufbau der Connection zu den Datenbanken ist ein Fehler aufgetreten ", e);
			System.exit(1);
		}
		
		try
		{  
			selectRemoteData = conRemote.prepareStatement("SELECT * FROM " + RemoteTabName 
			+ " WHERE XSTAT = ' ' AND DATEN IS NOT NULL");
			
			insertLocalTab = conLocal.prepareStatement
			("INSERT INTO " + LocalTabName + " (RECNO, XSTAT, TMSTP, TMSTU, USRID, DATEI, DATEN) "
			+ "VALUES ( ?, ' ', ?, CURRENT TIMESTAMP, '', ?, ?)");
			
			updateRemoteTab = conRemote.prepareStatement
			("UPDATE "+ RemoteTabName + " SET XSTAT = ? WHERE RECNO = ?" );*/
		}
		catch(Exception e)
		{
			log.fatal("Fehler bei Initialisierung der Statements!" , e);
			System.exit(1);
		}
	} 
	
	
	public void run() {
				
		try{
			ResultSet resultLocal;
			//Schleife um "endlos" select zu lesen
			while (true)
			{  
				try
				{  
					resultLocal = null;
					resultLocal = selectRemoteData.executeQuery();//Selektieren aller zu kopierender Rows
					
					while (resultLocal.next() && !exit)
					{	
						xStat          = "99";
						String recno   = resultLocal.getString("RECNO");
						String daten   = resultLocal.getString("DATEN");
						String datei   = resultLocal.getString("DATEI");
						Timestamp time = resultLocal.getTimestamp("TMSTP");
						try
						{
						    if (!daten.substring(0,endString.length()).equalsIgnoreCase(endString))
							{
								insertLocalTable(recno, daten, datei, time);
							}
						    updateRemoteTable(recno);
						    commit(recno);
						}
						catch(Exception e)
						{
							rollback(recno);
						}
					}
				}
				catch(Exception e)
				{
					log.fatal("Fehler beim Lesen der Tabelle " + RemoteTabName + ": ", e);
					throw new SQLException(e.getMessage());
				}
				System.out.println("gelesen :" + zähler);
				zähler = 0;
				if (exit)
				{
					end();
					throw new EndException("Der Thread Main wurde normal beendet") ;
				}
				try
				{
					resultLocal.close();
					//Thread wird schlafen gelegt
					Thread.currentThread().sleep(sleepTime);
				}
				catch(InterruptedException e){}
			}
		}
		catch(EndException e)
		{
			log.info(e.getMessage());
		}
		catch(Exception e)
		{
			log.fatal("Fehler beim Ausführen der Run-Methode des Thread Main", e);
		}
		finally
		{
			System.exit(1);
		}
    }
```


----------



## maki (25. Nov 2009)

Würde an deiner Stelle jedesmal eine neue Connection, PreparedStatement und ResultSet verwenden.
Soweit ich weis gibt es einen Timeout für die Connection, zumindest in MySql den man erst wieder verändern müsste.
Aber da es bei dir ja nicht um Performance geht (sonst wäre ein ConnectionPool angebracht) würde ich wirklich jedesmal alles neu aufbauen.


----------



## meli143 (25. Nov 2009)

Hallo maki,
danke für die schnelle Antwort. Die Sache ist, es geht schon um Performance, da dieses Programm ununterbrochen laufen und die Daten lesen und kopieren soll. 
Das heißt also, dass die Connection zu MySQL einen Timeout bekommt, wenn man keine Ergebnisse bekommt? Weil den Select setze ich ja regelmäßig ab, und das Problem besteht ja auch erst ab dem Moment, in dem ich zum ersten Mal keine Sätze bekomme. 
LG Meli


----------



## maki (25. Nov 2009)

> Die Sache ist, es geht schon um Performance


Kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt gar nicht vorstellen, ob du nun 9,98 Sekunden wartest und dann eine neue Conenction aufbaust oder 10 Sek. wartest um deine alte wiederzuverwenden... 

Der Timeout sollte mit deinem Problem eigentlich nix zu tun haben, aber sagen kann ich dir dazu nix konkretes.


----------



## meli143 (25. Nov 2009)

Hallo Maki,

klar da hast du Recht, wenn ich einfach den Timeout kürzer mache und die neue Connection aufbaue ist egal und kein Zeitverlust. Ich finde es halt nur so komisch, warum das nicht funktioniert, aber vielleicht finde ich das auch noch raus, danke auf jeden Fall für die antwort


----------



## maki (25. Nov 2009)

Würde die 10 Sek. warten gar nicht ändern, worauf ich hinaus wollte war, dass die Zeit eine Connection zu öffnen vernachlässigt werden kann, wenn du sowieso 10 Sek. wartest, das merkt kein User 

Hast du mal versucht jedesmal ein neues Statement zu öffnen anstatt die alten wiederzuverwenden?


----------



## meli143 (25. Nov 2009)

Naja da es ein Batch-PGM ist, merkt das eh kein User ;-) Ich finds halt nur unbefriedigend, dass man jedesmal die Connection schließen und wieder öffnen muss. Ich hatte es nur probiert, dass ich anstatt PreparedStatements normale Statements genommen habe, bei denen man immer wieder das Query als String mitgeben muss. Das hat aber auch nix gebracht.


----------



## SlaterB (25. Nov 2009)

es ist unfair, sowas erstmal Java anzulasten oder auch nur klären zu müssen,

DB-Systeme sollten viel mehr Logging bieten,
welche Query kommt zu welchem Zeitpunkt rein, was wird zurückgeliefert


----------

